# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Jakie badania zrobić przy problemach z prostatą?

## whyme

Robiłem kilka razy badanie krwi i moczu - nic nie wyszło. Zrobiłem badanie PSA- podobno jest dobre (0,63 ng/ml). Byłem ostatnio znowu u urologa. Stwierdził w końcu że mam przewelekłe zapalenie prostaty. Jedyne badania jakie zrobił to usg. Przepisał mi Macmiror i Diclofenac. Ten drugi wydaje mi się, że nawet trochę pomagał. Poszedłem drugi raz i teraz przepisał mi uprox. A to jest na przerost nie na zapalenie... Pytałem się go czy może jakieś badania zrobić to nic nie powiedział... Dlatego Was pytam - jakie badania można zrobić by określić jaki to rodzaj zapalenia jest? Bo do tego, że to zapalenie jest raczej nie ma wątpliwości.
Edit:
Jest w sumie jeszcze mozliwosc nowotworu... Jakie zrobic tez badania by to wykluczyc? Czy zawsze  niwleczonego zapalenia robi się rak?

----------

